# Rabbit odor



## meganmaine (Nov 1, 2006)

Hi, I am megan from Maine. I have a young malerabbit who is four to six months old. He has just recently begunemitting a strong onion likeodor that permiates his cage.This odor seems to only arise in his fecal matter or when he goes tothe bathroom. Howver he has never done this before, and I haven'tchanged his diet at all. could this be intestinal upset or could he bein heat? I am not sure about what is wrong or how to go about fixingthis problem. If someone could give me some tips I would greatlyappreciate them!!!



:apollo:Thanks, Megan


----------



## Pipp (Nov 1, 2006)

The onion smell is usual anal glands.They have small folds on each side of the anus that can collect acheesy (or tar) like substance that can smell.Theyjust need to be very gently wiped with a warm wet cloth or q-tip untilthe gunkloosens and gets washed off. 

sas


----------



## naturestee (Nov 1, 2006)

:yeahthat

A little baby oil or mineral oil on the q-tip helps loosen the gunk up too.

A good way to get the smell out of the cage is to wipe everything downwith white vinegar. Also, neutering usually makes the scentglands a bit less active and can reduce scents like this.

FYI rabbits don't go into heat but are pretty much always ready to go.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Nov 1, 2006)

Wow, Pippp and Naturestee, I didn't know that. Does this happen while they are young or all their lives? 

On a slightly different note (Not to highjack this thread), but, Angel,my 6 yr old mini rex's litter pan has a strong urine smell and I justcleaned it. What's that about? :shock:


----------



## Haley (Nov 1, 2006)

I had that problem with Basil before he was neutered. He smelled like Doritos or something! Ick.

I used to use a wet warm cloth to wipe his scent glands...Neutering solved the problem though...no more odor!


----------



## JimD (Nov 2, 2006)

Smells like rotten onions and garlic????

Scent glands for sure!!!

Before you clean them, make sure the windows are all open .......PEE-YOO!!!

I use baby oil and q-tips to do the job. Sometimes it's easier with twopeople....that is if you can talk them into staying in the room .


----------



## meganmaine (Nov 2, 2006)

Dear pip,

Thank you for the info it seems to be a great deal of help. I am glad to know that my rabbit is not ill!!!!

Thanks much, Megan


----------



## Greta (Nov 4, 2006)

*JimD wrote: *


> Before you clean them, make sure the windows are all open .......PEE-YOO!!!



...You might also want a gas mask.


----------

